# Roll Call for Barasti Expat Drinks (9 Oct)



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have already posted the info on the Facebook page that Stevie1980 created the other day but just for anyone else who wants to come here is the details: -

Venue: Barasti, Dubai Marina
TIme: 2000-2030
Dress: Barasti is fairly casual (to the point of beachwear) but we may move on...

How to get there: Simple, ask your friendly taxi driver to take you there and jobs a good'n

Anyone who hasn't already got my number PM me (or Maz25) and then when you get there, txt or ring one of us and we'll tell you where we are. 

Bubbles, Mazda, Asd, Gnome, Stevie1980, JamesUK, Giada, Sara81 (think you need a drink!!), any one else I've missed who wants to come (or who isn't now coming) let me know.

sara81, 

Mazda lives in Sharja so it might be useful to PM him and arrange to get a taxi together as it's a fair way to come and then you'll have more money for vodka and passion 

Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm, BarNasty, well I could be persuaded...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Hmm, BarNasty, well I could be persuaded...


You should come, if you can hook up with Mazda and Sara81 you could all share the taxi. Mazda has a taxi man he normally calls upon.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ill be there. Bring on the Merlot!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all, I am new to the board. I am orginally from NY. Maybe i will come out tomorrow nite. i will post on here and notify you all. That is of course hoping newbies are welcome.


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> Hi all, I am new to the board. I am orginally from NY. Maybe i will come out tomorrow nite. i will post on here and notify you all. That is of course hoping newbies are welcome.


Hi there DXB-NY,

actually we are hoping newbies to join as we are getting tired of being always the same bunch of people  Just kidding, I must say that this small but active group of expats rocks and you'll be very well welcomed.

As last thursday some poeple queued for hours I suggest getting to Barasti quite early, definitely before 10pm.

Looking forward to it,

Giada


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Will be there!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Anyone planning on being there 7:30 pm? I am thinking of just walking there after work. yeah that's a good idea... I'm gonna do that. The more the merrier, then I can be picky as to who I want to be friends with.  JK! Everyone I've met so far have been great!


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Anyone planning on being there 7:30 pm? I am thinking of just walking there after work. yeah that's a good idea... I'm gonna do that. The more the merrier, then I can be picky as to who I want to be friends with.  JK! Everyone I've met so far have been great!


LOL

might be there early too but not that early, you know, we girls need to put some make-up on before getting drunk!
C u


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Anyone planning on being there 7:30 pm? I am thinking of just walking there after work. yeah that's a good idea... I'm gonna do that. The more the merrier, then I can be picky as to who I want to be friends with.  JK! Everyone I've met so far have been great!


I might come a bit earlier, will talk to Asd as well and see what he is doing. Do you not want to share a taxi now we're neighbours


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Mazy,

Whats the name of the group on FB? I will pass this info onto friends currently living in Dubai who may be interested in meeting similar minded party animals! 

Ta!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Crazy. Well share a taxi on Friday.  I work till 7 now, and my office is walking distance. So I save on cab fare home, and then again to Barasti. Ill also avoid the ques for sure then. 

PS: still trying to get the number of the guy to deliver the goods. The person who has the number is on leave, and it's proving difficult to get in contact with him. At worst it will be a dry friday.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My eldest is baby-sitting and I think my wife will be keeping her company, soooooooooo I might be able to swing this


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Mazy,
> 
> Whats the name of the group on FB? I will pass this info onto friends currently living in Dubai who may be interested in meeting similar minded party animals!
> 
> Ta!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10735-facebook.html


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Many thanks, Crazy.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Many thanks, Crazy.


For you, anything


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

It's rare that a gentleman makes me blush......


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> It's rare that a gentleman makes me blush......


Best not let this gentleman anywhere near me then or he'll be corrupted in no time


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Best not let this gentleman anywhere near me then or he'll be corrupted in no time


He's already corrupted......I'm choosing to stay away from him  lol


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

well, im comin' from the side of the almighty emirate of sharjah (well right off the border of Dubai Sharjah on SZR), so if anyone wants to come with, lemme know.


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll be moving to Dubai this upcoming weekend and hope to start joining all of you for drinks soon! I think that Barasti is kind of close to me. Any word of when October's expat monthly gathering will be?? I've been living in Abu Dhabi the last couple months and looking forward to Dubai living and meeting all of you.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jason G said:


> I'll be moving to Dubai this upcoming weekend and hope to start joining all of you for drinks soon! I think that Barasti is kind of close to me. Any word of when October's expat monthly gathering will be?? I've been living in Abu Dhabi the last couple months and looking forward to Dubai living and meeting all of you.


Yeah, when is the official October forum meet-up? Maybe something for next weekend or the weekend after...?


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Barasti sounds like a fun night if only to finally meet bubbles and crazmazy lol you guys crack me up on this forum!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> Barasti sounds like a fun night if only to finally meet bubbles and crazmazy lol you guys crack me up on this forum!


Get yourself out and come and meet us


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Yeah, when is the official October forum meet-up? Maybe something for next weekend or the weekend after...?


I thought I read a comment from Elphaba saying about maybe planning one? (last expat night out thread)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> I thought I read a comment from Elphaba saying about maybe planning one? (last expat night out thread)


That's right! It's still early October in any case, so plenty of time to plan something! Mind you, we're not doing that bad planning our own nights out!!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> well, im comin' from the side of the almighty emirate of sharjah (well right off the border of Dubai Sharjah on SZR), so if anyone wants to come with, lemme know.


im stuck in flippin sharjah too but i want to come tonight!!!!!!!
can we share a taxi??? but im stuck in a really crappy area with no taxis, it might need to start from me cos im in the middle of the american university of sharjah... crazymassey said you have the number of a dubai taximan?? xxxxxx


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> That's right! It's still early October in any case, so plenty of time to plan something! Mind you, we're not doing that bad planning our own nights out!!!


Brilliant job from where I'm sitting though I do need to stop all this responsible househunting malarky and join in the merriment!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

sara81 said:


> im stuck in flippin sharjah too but i want to come tonight!!!!!!!
> can we share a taxi??? but im stuck in a really crappy area with no taxis, it might need to start from me cos im in the middle of the american university of sharjah... crazymassey said you have the number of a dubai taximan?? xxxxxx


yeah, PM'ing ya now


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

yep im up for barasti, i can get there about 7.30ish. see y'all there!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

I shall miss u all tonight, sorry. Have to be back in the office for 1.00am. I'll make up for it tomorrow evening. Miriam, thanks for the RSVP!!!!!

Dean


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gnomes said:


> I shall miss u all tonight, sorry. Have to be back in the office for 1.00am. I'll make up for it tomorrow evening. Miriam, thanks for the RSVP!!!!!
> 
> Dean


Sorry, I'm coming as well!!!!!!

Will PM you about other people coming.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> I shall miss u all tonight, sorry. Have to be back in the office for 1.00am. I'll make up for it tomorrow evening. Miriam, thanks for the RSVP!!!!!
> 
> Dean


Oops!! I'll be there! I was meant to reply, honest!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Maz25 is on penalty, you can all decide tonight what her punishment should be and let me know tomorrow.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Maz25 is on penalty, you can all decide tonight what her punishment should be and let me know tomorrow.


That ain't fair!!! What about crazymazy - he just replied as well!!!!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

No, he sms'd to confirm early this week.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gnomes said:


> No, he sms'd to confirm early this week.


How much did he pay you to get you to say that!!!  Ok, I'll buy you all a glass of water tomorrow and I'll even provide a painkiller for your killer headaches!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

gnomes said:


> No, he sms'd to confirm early this week.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! My evil mind will be working overtime Maz - overtime!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! My evil mind will be working overtime Maz - overtime!


You already owe me one drink so stop rubbing your hands together and scheming! We're even now, though I still expect my drink (I forgot to mention, I added 100% interest on that drink you owe me and that's mate's rate, else it would have been more!!!)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

whoah! awesome night! Met some very interesting people, and finding it hard to type now.  

Great meeting you ogri, as well as sara and all the others, I had a fantastic conversation with sam. Everyone who was there , please post here, so I can put names to faces. Know most of you by first name only. I am going to sleep now. wish me luck.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the evening guys, thoroughly enjoyed myself.

How different do people look to the mental image you have of them?

Look forward to the next little soiree


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

was a good bar people, the jumeira beech bar we went to after was a good place too, shame the lights came on at 3 to kick us out! then we spent nearly 2 hours going to a hotel the far side of dubai, stoping on route to get booze at someones pad, then after argueing to get into the hotel, we finally gave in to defeat and left and came back to marina.... luckily a neighbour was up, so i still got my last beer around half 5 ish... sound.
some very very interesting characters out last night, was good.
Cant remember many names, erm rob, steve, sara, chet, erm think thats it ooooops


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah was a good nite, lots to drink and im afraid it was my hotel that were being the "fun police"!!!

think a few of us are going to barista again tonight, will be there from 10pm if any1 fancies a few bevvies!!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> yeah was a good nite, lots to drink and im afraid it was my hotel that were being the "fun police"!!!
> 
> think a few of us are going to barista again tonight, will be there from 10pm if any1 fancies a few bevvies!!


I would love too but stuck in friggin sharjah with no ride to get me out of here


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You guys certainly party hard! Or is it that you didn't party hard enough last night?  Well, either way, enjoy!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

gah great night last night. Good to meet you folks. Didn't help that I went home and went off-roading in the dunes near Big Red with some buds and got no sleep till 10am...then got pulled over by the cops =P

oh well, ROUND 2 TONIGHT!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Thanks for the evening guys, thoroughly enjoyed myself.
> 
> How different do people look to the mental image you have of them?
> 
> Look forward to the next little soiree


How was the head this morning? LOL 

Hey guys, I MAY be out soon.......seems the theft from my Spanish bank account requires me to report it in person in Dubai so I can claim back from the insurers.....bloody Guardia Civil!!  If I can't get this resolved in Spain, I'll be in dire need for a sherbert or 10!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Well, when your here, I am sure you will let us know. then we can finally meet the fables Pasanada!


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Well, when your here, I am sure you will let us know. then we can finally meet the fables Pasanada!


Yeah Pasanada,

looking forward to meeting you, we need more girls to balance and definitely we'd love someone so cheerful and smily (can be a person smily on a forum?yesss she can) like you!!!

See you soon

Giada


----------

